
Show HN: Short mobile LeetCode-like challenges in game-like app with leaderboard - edsioufi
https://solvefaction.com/
======
edsioufi
My friend Gunar and I are building this app we call SolveFaction.

As devs, we know that coding interview problems are not easy. Especially when
it's been a while. There's really only one way to get better. First, learn and
understand. Then, practice, practice, practice. That's why we created
SolveFaction – for the practice part.

We first figured there's currently no way to practice coding challenges when
we're away from our computers. Also, HackerRank/Leetcode questions take 30mins
minimum, and we don't always have that much time available.

So we broke down these problems into small chunks of critical thinking. If you
can't answer these "building blocks", chances are you won't solve the bigger
problem.

We added user rankings and a leaderboard. This competitive aspect makes it
more fun and has proven to be a strong (very strong!) motivator for some of
our users.

Our ultimate plan is to have SolveFaction automatically adapt the difficulty
to your level. We want the app to choose just the right next question for you.
But for that, we first need to have enough beta users, so that we can
calibrate our difficulty system (glicko-based for those familiar). That's the
dream here.

All exercise are original. We've built them ourselves. And there's enough of
them for you to play for a week or 2. You might really enjoy this.

We'd love to get some feedback. If you try it out, it'd be incredibly helpful
if you can share your thoughts.

Thanks and have fun! Ed

